# Poljot 3017 Movement And Its Uses



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks to Tammo from the Netherlands:


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

That's excellent - now I know when my Sekonda chrono no.89087 was made.

Thanks very much


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love that YY3


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

My latest strela (which I'm wearing today) has the serial numebr 14191 which makes it early 60s ...


----------

